# Latest Wrap



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Foolin' around with some winter time wrapping. Maybe I'll call this one the Propane Burner. Or not.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Looks sweet I like it


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Really digging it!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

lookin good uncle.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Colors really Pops and it looks like Lava from a volcano so Lava Pop


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool I have honestly been thinking about starting to wrap rods just need to make some room to do it. But I will not be attempting anything like that anytime soon if ever haha.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

" It's a beauty, Clark"


----------

